# Those with cats..................



## Supertrooper (12 August 2014)

Do you ever think they are going to send you bonkers, it's like living with a tyrant


----------



## Twinkley Lights (12 August 2014)

Ours is worst at 10pm because that's treat time and lord help us if we are late.  He does rule the place hides in cardboard boxes and jumps out at the dogs, paws us from the stair rails .. the parrot loves him and has invented a special nick name for him as he is such a cool dude


----------



## suestowford (12 August 2014)

Occasionally, particularly at 4 a.m. when she thinks I ought to be getting up to dish out breakfast.


----------



## tallyho! (12 August 2014)

All the time!!!! 

She asks for food from everybody and we have had to put a rota up so we don't give her 6 pouches a day....

She constantly chatters. God only knows what she is muttering about but it drives me round the bend. It's like she has to narrate her every move.

"I'm going to sit down now people"... "I'm just looking out the window"... "I'm pretty sure I haven't been fed today, can you feed me please"... "Oh a bird!!"...

Shuuuut uuuupppppp!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crabby (12 August 2014)

With regards to the label 'Mad Cat Lady' you have to wonder what came first. The madness or the cats.. Collective noun should be a Tyranny of cats!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (12 August 2014)

I'm tired, you can put the duvet cover on later.






Let me in!






What are you on about? Of course I'm allowed to play on the kitchen tale.






'Don't chew the decorations' she said... nom nom nom.






No you can't have your hat - I'm sitting on it.






Oh, you wanted to fix this rug? I thought you'd brought it in for me to sit on.






The other two cats are worse.


----------



## Supertrooper (12 August 2014)

Brushing his teeth on MY toothbrush!


----------



## Honey08 (12 August 2014)

Our two cats have a running competition of how many times they can get us to let them in at the front door and then they trot through the house and meow at the back door until someone opens it.  When they are in the back garden they laugh at us for five minutes, then trot back around the side of the house to the front door again.


----------



## tallyho! (13 August 2014)

Faracat.... your grass needs cutting.


----------



## Django Pony (13 August 2014)

Supertrooper said:



			Brushing his teeth on MY toothbrush!






Click to expand...

That is brilliant!! I thought my two were bad, but they're not this bad! lol


----------



## Meowy Catkin (13 August 2014)

tallyho! said:



			Faracat.... your grass needs cutting.
		
Click to expand...

Yes it did need a mow.  It's now been covered with silt from the pond so looks even worse, and the smell... yuck!


----------



## thewonderhorse (13 August 2014)

Yes.Mine do the wall of death round the bedroom at silly o clock in the morning then all sit in the bedroom in a row when i get up looking at their watches waiting for breakfast, meowing.

Same in the evening, they all follow me around meowing until they get tea.

Two of them like to accompany me on every toilet trip or if i have a bath and theres no chance of me going down the field with the dog without them.........

Exhausting.

I love them though


----------



## LittleBlackMule (13 August 2014)

I have two, and while one is a relatively normal sweet little thing, the other was sent from hell to ensure I never get a full night's sleep again. His one saving grace is that he rather likes the dog and keeps her entertained for hours.


----------



## Crabby (13 August 2014)

Honey08 said:



			Our two cats have a running competition of how many times they can get us to let them in at the front door and then they trot through the house and meow at the back door until someone opens it.  When they are in the back garden they laugh at us for five minutes, then trot back around the side of the house to the front door again.
		
Click to expand...

I think they are training us.. Mine do exactly the same and if I try to ignore them at the window they will sit and glare at me until I obey.


----------



## LittleBlackMule (13 August 2014)

I envy those whose cats just meow their demands - mine indicates his desire to be let in with banshee shrieks that echo across the valley and set off all the neighbouring dogs barking. At four in the morning.


----------



## Fides (13 August 2014)

We have 3 'wrong side of door' cats...


----------



## LovesCobs (13 August 2014)

These all made me laugh 
I got home from holiday on Monday. I had a house sitter here, the dogs were pleased to see me, went wild! The cats ignored me as punishment for leaving them. I was forgiven finally today. My forgiveness was shown by them both climbing my leg whilst I was on the phone so they could rub their face on mine .....


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (13 August 2014)

Loving the pics.  Faracat, your puss is gorgeous!  

We have two, Maisie sits in the doorways daring Mogwi to try and get past.  When he does pluck up the courage he gets leapt on or swiped.  She comes in and doesn't shut up until fed.  We too, have to leave messages to say that she's been fed.  

Isn't the saying dogs have masters, cats have servants?!


----------



## chestnut cob (14 August 2014)

My BF has a cat, he already had her when I met him and I must admit I am not a cat person.  I am most definitely a dog person and as such I am used to animals that stay in bed at night, that only ask to be let out (in the middle of the night) when they actually need to go to the toilet because they are ill and not because they simply want to get everyone up.  Said cat was quite the little tyrant, a real delinquent, when I met BF.  However, 2 years in and she's quite well trained now 

She used to get us up at 4am every night, just because she got attention for it.  BF would stroke her, fuss her etc until she shut up.  We had to go through a couple of weeks of absolute hell when I made him ignore her every time she yowled for attention, until she got the message that when we're in bed, it is night time and not play time.  She is nice and quiet all night now, apart from the odd scratch on her post or going to get food.  She goes out in the garden during the day and in the house at night; the yowling once we're up drives me mad.  Honestly, the noise she makes you'd think she was in a prison camp!

Also... anyone else's cat have an aversion to drinking from their actual water dishes and will only drink from either the tap, or the fresh glass of water you've just filled for yourself?!


----------



## LittleBlackMule (14 August 2014)

chestnut cob said:



			Also... anyone else's cat have an aversion to drinking from their actual water dishes and will only drink from either the tap, or the fresh glass of water you've just filled for yourself?!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, one of mine has his own whiskey glass on the ottoman as he won't drink from anything else, and the other prefers the dog's water bowl, even after she has been re-hydrating her chews in it...


----------



## chestnut cob (14 August 2014)

LittleBlackMule said:



			Yes, one of mine has his own whiskey glass on the ottoman as he won't drink from anything else, and the other prefers the dog's water bowl, even after she has been re-hydrating her chews in it...
		
Click to expand...

Must admit, the cat has to have her own glasses!  I saved a little Nutella pot for her and she used that until BF randomly recycled it.  I keep the little ramekins you get Gu puddings in and she likes those too, and they must be either placed on the fireplace (which is never switched on) or on the coffee table.  She will not drink from anywhere else.  Apart from trying to drink from large pint size glasses by the sink and nearly ending up with one stuck on her face forever... idiot cat


----------



## MotherOfChickens (14 August 2014)

nope, my cat is the least high maintenance, most useful male in the household-eats anything, does what he's supposed to do chore wise (catch mice) without prompting, happy to have a fuss or not, is quiet all day and hunts all night. Suitably grateful for any bed he has. Follows me around the place when I am doing evening stables/shutting up chooks. Doesn't mind the rain. He did vomit up a double headed mouse monster at the weekend because I put him on a diet. Apart from that, he's ace. Seriously contemplating replacing all other males (OH, dog, horses) with other useful, low maintenance cats.


----------



## NinjaPony (14 August 2014)

Don't get my started on my cat.... He's a big 5 kilo bruiser who regularly steals the (small) dog's toys and plays with them just to annoy her, he has decided he doesn't want his nice filtered water fountain but simply MUST drink from the dog's, he mews for his food at a ridiculously loud pitch and will come and fetch you if you are a minute late..... He sits on all surfaces at all times, whenever he pleases, and is the biggest and most agile food thief.... nothing is safe unless its behind a closed door! He's eaten toast, muffins, the dog's food, he once chewed open a cardboard box of treats and ate the contents.... He also likes to jump on the dog's lead when it trails past, whilst inviting her to play then flexing his claws threateningly. He also, like most cats, insists on sleeping in the most inconvenient places he can find, like the middle of the hall.... 
Best of all, he  is diabetic and very unstable so we've nearly lost him several times, he's made friends with the vets and nurses because he sees them so often and the insurance doesn't cover it any more! He's looking really good now but we have to keep a constant watch on him to make sure he isn't low, and take him to the vets nearly every week to check his levels. Basically, if any of the above behaviour doesn't happen then something isn't right! He's lucky that we all adore him , he's a nuisance but the best kind of nuisance.


----------



## Supertrooper (14 August 2014)

Top Cat has his own special Top Cat mug ;-)


----------



## Fides (14 August 2014)

Dexter sleeps on top of the wardrobe and launches himself onto the bed at about 4am - it's blooming scary!


----------



## Leo Walker (14 August 2014)

Mine shimmied up a tree and killed a baby magpie. The little sod didnt even eat it, he just brought the carcass home and dumped it in the garden. The parents went MENTAL!! It took 3 days for us to be able to leave the house without risk of magpie attack! Even when they werent attacking the noise had to be heard to be believed. Eric of course, stayed in for those 3 days and never had to run the gauntlet. i could cheerfully have murdered him as could all of the neighbours!


----------



## Janah (15 August 2014)

I have two cats.  Esther is a normal black killing machine, birds rats rabbit, mice etc, all usually brought in alive for me to admire.  I have managed to save quite a few.

The other is The Fat Controller, a tortie, naturally!  She runs the house, garden, me and the dogs with an iron paw.  Nothing I do is quite up to her standards.  Hoovering is checked to make sure it is done properly, she supervises washing up, feeding pond fish and dogs and samples both before either is allowed to eat. She scratches the window to come in and then goes out of the cat flap and bangs on the window again, within minutes. She prefers to sleep in the dogs bed and leave them to sleep on the floor though she has a lovely bed of her own. She accompanies me collecting the hens eggs and loves gardening.  She climbs trees and makes faces at the dogs.  I love her to bits despite it all.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (15 August 2014)

Yep I have 2!

One is part Norwegian Forest and her main aim in life is to eat. She is a thief and is on diet food but any of the Ragdoll's normal food she is after (I'll get to him in a moment! , she is also VERY opinionated about what she wants. If she wants a stroke she must have one, if she wants to go out she is going to keep howling until she is let out (they only go out supervised as they are house cats) she is very loving though but starting to feel her age  never known a cat more loving.  I thought she was a naughty kitten as she would shred the wall paper border, she went in the Christmas tree and this and her ended up on the floor when she was a kitten, however we then have the Ragdoll. ..

The Ragdoll,  aka Spike is shall we say testing!  He has no respect for anything or anyone,  and has done the following to name a few: been in the cooker fortunately when off, gone on the fridge and knocked a whole bowl of dried cat biscuits on the floor, another time an egg, he will open drawers and remove my underwear, he has a thing for my rosettes and will sit and pull them off the board despite there being a box in front of them just to stop him, he will sit in the back of the bath while I try and shower,  he will shriek loudly multiple times very early in the morning,  he has been in the fridge,  he was neatured early but views my arm as something he must sex up, he has appeared from behind the tv then been astride the top of it (watch Simon's cat screen grab episode on you tube and it's him,) he free runs across the cabinet before leaping onto the fish tank, he will wait until I've hoovered before going in the litter tray and kicking litter everywhere,  he will roar around the house on a mad episode, if told off he will go upstairs or downstairs and shriek his displeasure at this,  there are many others but I can't remember them all.

However I absolutely love both of them and find his antics hilarious (apart from the being woken up by the piercing shrieks! )

When I can finally move out would I have more? Absolutely  definitely going to be crazy cat lady!


----------



## Coblover63 (15 August 2014)

When you are owned by a cat, NOTHING is sacred and everything is there to be shared.  Yesterday I put my tack-cleaning tub by the door with my furry seat-saver on the top, so I wouldn't forget to take them to the yard when I next went out.....   cat was immediately "Ooh!  A new pedestal, just for meeeeee!"


----------



## tallyho! (23 August 2014)

Coblover63 said:



			When you are owned by a cat, NOTHING is sacred and everything is there to be shared.  Yesterday I put my tack-cleaning tub by the door with my furry seat-saver on the top, so I wouldn't forget to take them to the yard when I next went out.....   cat was immediately "Ooh!  A new pedestal, just for meeeeee!"






Click to expand...

Perfect cat description.

I love it. 

Faracat... personally I dont wish to imagine that smell but somehow I am...


----------



## Cheshire Chestnut (23 August 2014)

5:30am and I'm making salad for lunch for work... Offer the cat some tuna mayo and she eats it as fast as she can. Then sicks it up. Then rolls in it. 

There I am in my smart work stuff, with a cat covered in sicky tuna and running late. Cat goes under the shower head and I arrive at work covered in cat hair and bleeding arms. 

Left the sick on the floor and only remembered about it when I returned 12 hours later. Remind me again why I have a cat?!


----------



## LuckyDimond (28 August 2014)

If fang thinks I'm paying too much attention to my computer he sits on my mouse. While my hand is on it.


----------

